# Im jealous... I want..



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh goodness! I think I'm drooling!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

FAUTRAS OBLIC - YouTube 

where is the LLID!??? err umm.. roof
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=7TxSpo_WEZA
I like the idea on this one as well


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

First thought: woooaah! That cooool!

Second thought: OMG THE GAS IT MUST NEED TO JUST MOVE A MILE!

Third thought: POllutiiiooooon!! :O


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow! that would be overkill for me. My dream is a 3 horse slant with a ramp


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I wouldn't turn it down...or the man that could afford it!!! LOL!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hidalgo13 said:


> Second thought: OMG THE GAS IT MUST NEED TO JUST MOVE A MILE!


Fourth thought: If you can afford that bad boy, I doubt you'd be worried about how much fuel it would take to haul it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's just a movable house with horse stalls!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I could live in that. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

me too^^ its nicer then my house.. and horse trailer.. 2 in 1 deal.. I just have to find the right man


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

barrelbeginner said:


> Can you believe this is a horse trailer? - YouTube
> 
> what are your guys dream trailers??


I guess now I know what Trevor Brazile was hauling around with over the summer. :lol:

Nice rig. Will a Freightliner medium duty (M2 or SportChassis P2) handle that or do you have to step all the way up to a Class 8 big rig?


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

at a 53' length, i'm guessing the full fleged class 8 would be the only option.


I have seen some crazy prices on e-bay for the LQ trailers I can only imagine what the price on this one would be.


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

Did I Miss Something... The Bathroom is where?


----------

